# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Άλλη] Μεταχειρισμενη κουζίνα προβλημα;

## Joanna26

Καλησπερα στην ομάδα. Είχα παρει μια παλια κουζίνα μετάχειρισμενη όμως τώρα μου βγάζει κάποια προβληματα. Ένα μάτι μου έριχνε το ρελε τελικά ήταν η υγρασία τώρα έφτιαξε που άναψα το φουρνο στο δυνατό. Όμως, εχω ένα μάτι το οποίο ανοίγει στο τέρμα το μεγαλυτερο μάτι... Άνοιξα μέσα να δω για το προηγουμενο μάτι, το οποίο τελικά φτιάχτηκε, και παρατηρω ότι στο μάτι το προβληματικο έχει άλλο διακόπτη από τα υπολοιπα αλλά και το μάτι πανω του έχει δυο καλώδια αντί για περισσοτερα που έχουν τα υπόλοιπα. Επδ, η κουζίνα ήταν μεταχειρισμενη και παλια δεν την χρησιμοποιουσα τώρα  που την χρησιμοποιώ παρατηρησα αυτά τα προβληματα. Βάζω εικόνες παρακατω μήπως καταλάβετε τι συμβαίνει.(αν χρειάζεται άλλο διακοπτη η φταίει τιποτα αλλο).Ευχαριστώ. 

Στην πρωτη φωτο ο διακόπτης ο μπλε είναι διαφορετικός από τους υπόλοιπους διακόπτες και αντιστοιχεί στο προβληματικο μάτι. 
Στις άλλες φωτο φαίνονται στο προβληματικο μάτι μόνο 2καλωδια άσπρο και μαυρο ενώ στα αλλά μάτια έχει 4καλωδια.

https://ibb.co/8BJgdsQ

https://ibb.co/xSP9gVm

https://ibb.co/hRvbrPp

----------

